

Unicode etc. - brazenlab
http://blog.brazen.ca/2010/04/19/unicode-etc-part-1-refresher/

======
xenthral
Wow.

This is hands down the best explanation of unicode in general, but UTF-8 in
particular I've seen by far.

and I mean by FAR.

Thank you so much for this link!

------
brazenlab
Thanks, we are happy if this can help.

